# Help ID! Fish from my Honeymoon (PIC HEAVY)



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey everyone,
Here are some pics of fishies we saw while snorkeling in Dominican Republic - specifically the reefs off of Isla Catalina. My husband and I took some bread out with us...and you can't keep the fish away!!!!!!

Some I know the names of - but the others...can you help me ID them???
Also if I'm dead wrong on the naming of some of the fish - let me know too! I'd like to know their true identities! 

Ones I'm not sure of or completely don't know are in RED.

_Here's the one I want the ID of first. This thing was huge. Like - a bit over 3 feet. It was hard to get a pic of him - I dont have a very good photo, sorry. But I did a quick sketch in photoshop - I drew him as best I could remember him. Freaked my husband and I out when we saw him...
Big Freaky fish:








_










*1. Yellowtail Snapper*









*
2. Yellowtail Reeffish*









*3. Are these Spanish Sardines?*

















*4. Smooth Trunkfish*








*
5. Is this **[SIZE=-1]Halichoeres bivittatus[/SIZE]**[SIZE=-1]?[/SIZE]*









*6. Panamic Sergeant*









*7. Pleeeeeeeaase ID for me!*









*10. Dusky Damselfish - These guys are super tame!!!!!*









*11. What is this fish?*









*12. Type of Wrasse?*










*13. Another Type of Wrasse? Super common won't stay away from you...
*







*

14. Some type of big wrasse? *









*15. Big fish! about 2 ft or more. These guys are really tame and hurt when they nibble...
*







*
*









*16. Unknown Surgeonfish*








*
17. Both types of fish seen in this pic are unknown...*









*18. Unkown Snapper or Grunt?*


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

*19. French Grunt*









*
20. Caribbean Blue Tang*









*21. Brown Surgeonfish?*









*22. Blue-Headed Wrasse*









*23. Doctorfish*


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

can't wait till I'm home from school so I can actually see them...lol the pics won't show up on the school's computers.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

the first unknown fish I drew could have had a dorsal fin higher up on his back but i don't remember so don't let that throw you off


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

did the drawn fish have a long black lateral line? might be a snook..prob not though


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

The drawn fish looks to me like a Tarpon:









11. Possibly a dusky damselfish that hasn't completely lost its juvenile colors.
15. Looks like maybe some kind of porgy.
18. Looks like probably something in family Scolopsis.
21. Most likely Acanthurus nigrofuscus.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

nope i know it wasnt a tarpon. more of a hump on his head...plus scales weren't that big


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

if any of you know any of the other fish let me know them too!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If Scuba doesn't know, then I have absolutely know idea.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

no one knows what _any_ of the fish are?


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Maybe I should have posted this in the SW Section


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> 11. Possibly a dusky damselfish that hasn't completely lost its juvenile colors.
> 15. Looks like maybe some kind of porgy.
> 18. Looks like probably something in family Scolopsis.
> 21. Most likely Acanthurus nigrofuscus.


 
5. Yes, male slippery **************** wrasse.
7. Juvenile slippery **************** wrasse.
14. A large wrasse or possibly a species of parrotfish.
16. Looks slightly like Acanthurus chirurgus. Probably a closely related species.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

3. Type of Mullet?
15. Bermuda Chub?
17. Pompano?
18. Blue-striped snapper?

Overload


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

yay i was really curious what #15 was. Bermuda Chub eh? nope I don't think 18 is a blue-striped snapper - when you google them they look a bit different than these fellas


----------

